# Why are Shimano Di2 ST-6770 So Cheap?



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I own a Cervelo S5 with Di2 6770 and I see that the shifters are dirt cheap online for less than $150 a pair.

I know a little about the way that Shimano is playing "hard ball" with the firmware updates and forcing the Di2 components to match and all...but...

I've never updated the firmware on my "bike" (that sounds funny even saying it) so I should be able to purchase the RD-6870 and be all ready for 11 speed...I think I can at least.

My question...shouldn't the ST-6770 shifters be able to work with 11 speed RD and FD's in the 6870 range even after the firmware update? If so then why would anyone want to buy the ST-6870 shifters over the cheaper discontinued ST-6770 one? Am I missing something?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

tthome said:


> If so then why would anyone want to buy the ST-6870 shifters over the cheaper discontinued ST-6770 one? Am I missing something?


Convenience of buying a complete bundle. People new to Di2 might not be so inclined to figuring out everything they needed on their first install. 

The discounted 6770 is perfect for immediate backup, or if you really know what you're doing and are saving enough worth the hassle of buying things piece by piece.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> The discounted 6770 is perfect for immediate backup


Can you provide link?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

6770 shifters work fine. They only have two ports in each one though instead of three in the newer versions. Not really an issue. I work on 11 speed systems with 6770 shifters fairly often.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

myhui said:


> Can you provide link?


Search on amazon turns up a set for $111. Sold by C.C.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Also found on C.C. site. (competitive cyclist)

At that price I ordered a set for spares


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I ordered from jensonusa for 99.00 shipped.

Time to start my 2009 Scott Addict LTD down the dark side/path. When I get all the rest of the parts I may custom paint the Scott custom and have her start a new beginning as a Di2 bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> 6770 shifters work fine. They only have two ports in each one though instead of three in the newer versions. Not really an issue. I work on 11 speed systems with 6770 shifters fairly often.



So what cannot happen with two ports instead of three, no remote 'sprint' shifters connection or something ?


Guess I need to start reading on how to use the shifters I just ordered...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Basically.

But I found a way around it really easily.

You can setup a climbing switch, but that leaves no room for a sprinting switch as well. Unless of course you switch over to the new junction A system that hangs under the stem. They have a 3 port and a 5 port box. You can just run a 5 port box and plug the climbing shifters into it and have the sprinting shifters plug into the levers.

So really it's not that much of an issue and can be worked around.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Basically.
> 
> But I found a way around it really easily.
> 
> ...



Seems like I am reading add text saying SW-R610 "compatible with 6770, 6870, and 9070 Di2 systems. It plugs into the second port of the Di2 levers"
But folks saying the plug is different in the 6770 shifter. So you need the junction box to use the sprinters switches with the 6770 STI controllers? 5 port ? 

Still assimilating..


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

6770 ports are identical to the 6870 and 9070. I have some climbing switches plugged into a set that I own. I don't use sprinter switches. It's a very easy system, you can essentially plug the climbing or sprinting switches into any free port on the bike. If your shifters don't have any more free ports, you can plug it in to a junction A box under the stem. If that's full too, you can just upgrade from a 3 port to a 5 port junction A box.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

J.R. said:


> Also found on C.C. site. (competitive cyclist)
> 
> At that price I ordered a set for spares


I contact them about seeing the lower price and they matched it. This was after I had already placed the order. 

"Hi *****, 

Thanks for contacting Competitive Cyclist. 

I have matched the price of the shifters. Your new order total is $99.99. 


Thanks, 

Dan Be. 
Customer Solutions 

Competitive Cyclist


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> 6770 ports are identical to the 6870 and 9070. I have some climbing switches plugged into a set that I own. I don't use sprinter switches. It's a very easy system, you can essentially plug the climbing or sprinting switches into any free port on the bike. If your shifters don't have any more free ports, you can plug it in to a junction A box under the stem. If that's full too, you can just upgrade from a 3 port to a 5 port junction A box.


First, thanks for your participation and willingness to help/offer data points.

Please see below, info from a very tech oriented friend with Di2 from the start. If you could/would care to comment on your prior data point VS this info/discrepancy I would greatly appreciate it.



> 6770 has only 2 ports,yes but can only use climbing switch, ever.
> 
> Sprint shifters require a canbus "chip" which is built into the 6870 levers but not into the 6770. The climbing shifter has the chip in the switch. Its in part why 6770 levers are cheap now. 99 bucks is less than replacement cost for the paddles.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

oh crap, you're right, forgot about that.

The sprinter switches, not the climbing ones but the sprinting ones, have a different plug. Well it's the same plug but it has a tab on it. The third port on the 11-speed shifters has a cutout for this tab to fit in, whereas the 6770 just has two normal ports.
Sorry about that. Not too many sprinters here in the hills.

So the sprinter swtiches won't even plug into the 6770 levers, just the climbing ones.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> oh crap, you're right, forgot about that.
> 
> The sprinter switches, not the climbing ones but the sprinting ones, have a different plug. Well it's the same plug but it has a tab on it. The third port on the 11-speed shifters has a cutout for this tab to fit in, whereas the 6770 just has two normal ports.
> Sorry about that. Not too many sprinters here in the hills.
> ...



OK, this is making more sense from a browsing detective info gathering standpoint. 


While we are at it, have a look at this link below. Now I wonder if this could be done with the climbing button and the 6770 controller/STIs.

I do not like the format of the climber pod. So being the quintessential hacker I like this concept. And more along the lines of the sprinter buttons as far a a minimal format goes. Else I would have to hack the climber pod to a format I might like better.

For those that might say, or just leave it alone, Hah! is all I would respond with. 


Custom Hidden Di2 Satellite Buttons


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah that looks good to me. I like the idea of putting switches under the tape instead of sticking out from it. I think those are for the old Di2 system though, not compatible. The new e-tube system would be slightly different but same idea.

There's a few extra climbing switches sitting around the shop and plenty of wires... It is the slow season for another few weeks...


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the input...I got my answer...seems that I can go with the 6770 for $99 from JensonUSA. I mean for that price having them as spares or replacement parts is worth it. I don't use climbing switches or sprint switches.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

robt57 said:


> While we are at it, have a look at this link below. Now I wonder if this could be done with the climbing button and the 6770 controller/STIs.
> 
> Custom Hidden Di2 Satellite Buttons


From my rudimentary understanding of how eTube vs. 7970 works this wouldn't work with the newer stuff. I think eTube is actually a packet based network not just electrical signals. This is how Shimano is able to send out things like gearing information etc with their ANT+ dongle.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

robt57 said:


> I ordered from jensonusa for 99.00 shipped.
> 
> ...When I get all the rest of the parts I may custom paint the Scott custom and have her start a new beginning as a Di2 bike.


This looked like a great deal, but then I started adding up all the other parts I needed to buy to make a working DI2 drivetrain. It was easily $900-1000. without cassette, crank, chain, brakes, etc. - wow! Ala Carte the cables, battery, mount, charger, junction boxes, etc are past $400. Plus you need to get really anal trying to figure the whole thing out. Almost like building your own computer. 

Complete Ultegra DI2 groupsets are like $1250 or so, so passed on the idea.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Z'mer said:


> This looked like a great deal, but then I started adding up all the other parts I needed to buy to make a working DI2 drivetrain. It was easily $900-1000. without cassette, crank, chain, brakes, etc. - wow! Ala Carte the cables, battery, mount, charger, junction boxes, etc are past $500. Plus you need to get really anal trying to figure the whole thing out. Almost like building your own computer.
> 
> Complete Ultegra DI2 groupsets are like $1250 or so, so passed on the idea.


True.

I am going to be looking for used parts or a crashed bike with Di2. If I can not get it done for 5-600. will sell off the 6770 STIs and just get a 1200.00 group when I have some spare coin.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

robt57 said:


> True.
> 
> I am going to be looking for used parts or a crashed bike with Di2. If I can not get it done for 5-600. will sell off the 6770 STIs and just get a 1200.00 group when I have some spare coin.


This guy has all the part numbers needed, and some docs at the bottom to help figure things out. His bundles are convenient if you don't need the other stuff. 

New 2015 Shimano Ultegra 6870 Di2 Electronic 2 x 11S Upgrade Group Groupset Kit | eBay


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Z'mer said:


> This guy has all the part numbers needed, and some docs at the bottom to help figure things out. His bundles are convenient if you don't need the other stuff.
> 
> New 2015 Shimano Ultegra 6870 Di2 Electronic 2 x 11S Upgrade Group Groupset Kit | eBay



Nice, Rep at ya!


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

robt57 said:


> Nice, Rep at ya!


Interesting option, but still have to get derailleurs, battery and wiring.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

So let me ask you all this then. I have a 10sp Di2 Ultegra setup with the newest (as of Oct 2014) firmware.

Am I able to swap over to the 11sp RD, add in the cassette and chain and be able to use the rest of the current 10sp Di2 system? Will the 6770 Di2 shifters work with and control the 11sp RD?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

TJay74 said:


> So let me ask you all this then. I have a 10sp Di2 Ultegra setup with the newest (as of Oct 2014) firmware.
> 
> Am I able to swap over to the 11sp RD, add in the cassette and chain and be able to use the rest of the current 10sp Di2 system? Will the 6770 Di2 shifters work with and control the 11sp RD?



Yes according to what I have read. But I think the firmware update required and the front 10s DR a no go and makes you need to replace both derailleurs.


----------

